# New 06 Taillights on 04 PBM (pics)



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

I got these bad boys last week. I LOVE them.


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

how much did those run you? thats an excellent yet subtle mod that really makesa difference


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

:cool are they plug n play or did you have to modify anything


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

turbodude said:


> how much did those run you? thats an excellent yet subtle mod that really makesa difference


Something around $219 after taxes if I remember correctly from FredBeans


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

04goatgirl said:


> :cool are they plug n play or did you have to modify anything


PM sent


----------

